# el sonido de "S"



## panjabigator

Mi profesor de espanol es de Cataluna y cuando habla, tiene una pronunciacion de la ese que todavia no he encontrado.  Me suena como una "sh" pero no tan esforzada.  Alguien me puede decir si esta ese solamente pertance a Cataluna o una region de Espana?

Gracies!


----------



## Tomby

Si es un buen profesor de español debería pronunciar la "s" como la "s" (ese) castellana, salvo en casos de seseo y ceceo.
No obstante, si te interesa saber si en catalán la "s" se pronuncia igual que en castellano te diré que no. La "s" castellana se asemeja a las "ss" o a la "ç" portuguesa y la "s" catalana, a veces a la "s" portuguesa (despesa) y a veces a la "s" castellana (sol).
Salutacions! (con "s" castellana,  )


----------



## Outsider

Puede que este enlace les sea útil. Escojan "español", y luego "fricativas".


----------



## ampurdan

No es debido al catalán, sino que, como podréis ver en el enlace de Outsider, se trata de la diferencia entre la "s" del español peninsular estándar y la "s" americana.


----------



## ildure

Tombatossals said:


> Si es un buen profesor de español debería pronunciar la "s" como la "s" (ese) castellana, salvo en casos de seseo y ceceo.
> No obstante, si te interesa saber si en catalán la "s" se pronuncia igual que en castellano te diré que no. La "s" castellana se asemeja a las "ss" o a la "ç" portuguesa y la "s" catalana, a veces a la "s" portuguesa (despesa) y a veces a la "s" castellana (sol).
> Salutacions! (con "s" castellana,  )



Con perdón pero la 'ç', 'ss' (entre vocales) y la 's' (que no se encuentre entre vocales) catalanas suenan como la 's' castellana.
La 's' que va entre 2 vocales en catalán, sí suena distinto.

El sonido 'sh' ingles que haces mención, en catalán se encuentra ubicado en la 'x'.


----------



## ampurdan

Panjabigator, he corregido el título del hilo.


----------



## Outsider

ildure said:


> El sonido 'sh' ingles que haces mención, en catalán se encuentra ubicado en la 'x'.


Pero a veces también al "s" tras una consonante, en final de palabra, ¿no es verdad?


----------



## betulina

Outsider said:


> Pero a veces también al "s" tras una consonante, en final de palabra, ¿no es verdad?



Sí, pero, que ahora sea consciente de ello, solamente detrás de "ny", como "anys" (años), que se pronuncia (no sé hacerlo con símbolos fonéticos y lo haré de manera rudimentaria) [añsh] - pongo la ñ para no confundir con "ny".


----------



## Mei

betulina said:


> Sí, pero, que ahora sea consciente de ello, solamente detrás de "ny", como "anys" (años), que se pronuncia (no sé hacerlo con símbolos fonéticos y lo haré de manera rudimentaria) [añsh] - pongo la ñ para no confundir con "ny".



A si??? "añsh"? Segur? Em pensava que deiem "añs" i ja està... 

Mei


----------



## betulina

Mei said:


> A si??? "añsh"? Segur? Em pensava que deiem "añs" i ja està...
> 
> Mei



mmm... jo juraria que sí, perquè l'articulació seguida d'aquests dos sons costa molt... no he sentit mai que algú fes "añs", fent una s com a "gats", per dir alguna cosa. Tu ho fas, Mei?


----------



## ildure

Outsider tienes razón :|

Es algo inconsciente...

Mei sí, prova-ho de dir... ens és més fàcil fer-ho així... com la pronuncia de la 'd' final de les paràules, que usem la 't' ( o els 'ed' anglesos de passat)... crec que pe. els madrilenys usen la 'z'... nosaltres usem el so més 'semblant' que no ens és tant difícil xD


----------



## Mei

Ostres! ... teniu raó ... no és fàcil la parauleta ara que ho penso... Quina colla! Sempre em feu ballar el cap, eh? Sapastres! 

Mei


----------



## puzzle

Solo una cosiña, Ildure, acerca del sonido 't' final de las palabras: es 'z' en gran parte de Castilla y por supuesto en el sur, pero en Madrid se comen la letra y no la dicen: no es ni 'd', ni 't', ni 'z' (sería Madrí). De hecho es una forma muy fácil de identificar a un madrileño.


----------



## ildure

puzzle said:


> Solo una cosiña, Ildure, acerca del sonido 't' final de las palabras: es 'z' en gran parte de Castilla y por supuesto en el sur, pero en Madrid se comen la letra y no la dicen: no es ni 'd', ni 't', ni 'z' (sería Madrí). De hecho es una forma muy fácil de identificar a un madrileño.



 Ups, creía que allí era con la 'z' y en el sur dónde se la comían (como algunos se comen tantas letras, hice una mala asociación :/ ).
 Lo recordaré 

  Gracias por la corrección puzzle.


----------

